# Racedriver Grid Problem



## NitrousNavneet (Nov 25, 2011)

The problem is

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-yY7HPOlkZ-4/Ts96zQHmRvI/AAAAAAAAAPo/wg4jT48BzAk/s800/untitled.JPG


Please help 

I bought it from flipkart ... for 239


----------



## Alok (Nov 25, 2011)

Download bink32.dll from here . *backup and replace this* .

download here


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

sometime this happens because of 3rd party themes ( like th one OP is using ) _ Uninstall the theme and try launching the game again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2011)

error message in the picture you have uploaded is hard to read. What exactly is the error message?


----------



## Alok (Nov 26, 2011)

^^i guess it is 

"procedure entry point _binksetmemory@8 could not located in dynamic link library binkw32.dll......"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitely a problem with binkw32.dll. Once I faced a problem like this, when I tried to replace this binkw32 file with another binkw32 file, which I got from some site. All you need is the binkw32 file which is on the disk.

Reinstalling will definitely solve the problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

Get the DLL here-
binkw32.dll free download - DLL-files.com


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah do as vamsi said. Reinstall the game and also update your directx and GPU drivers if needed.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Nov 26, 2011)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wQx3DXz3kFE/TtDBKH8pw5I/AAAAAAAAAPw/9IcORuOMbSA/s800/untitled.JPG

Topgear .>
 Trying it....

it is working with DVD
But without DVD --
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jG6oR_voLVY/TtDIi3unmbI/AAAAAAAAAP4/LLfjAuXXtO8/s800/untitled.JPG


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2011)

It is DRM protection. Disc should be there in the drive, when ever you want to play the game.

But, if you really own the game, you can use no dvd patch. Using no dvd patch isn't exactly illegal, if you own the game.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ yep, I've used some when I was using linux to play some windows exclusive games 

@ NitrousNavneet - have you uninstalled the third party theme ?? Also I don't think Net Protector 2012 is a good AV product - some say it's fake and to others it's just a malicious app - so get some other reputed and good  AV product or use free version of Avast, AVG or Avira.

For Regsvr32 errors and fixes have a look at here 
Explanation of Regsvr32 usage and error messages


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Nov 27, 2011)

Hu huuuu
Thanks to all. 
Downloaded a patch and it is working without DVD...

thank you very much.......


----------

